# Wildlife pond pics



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Don't think I've actually posted about my wildlife pond. I dug it a few weeks ago, it ended up being 7' x 5' at the longest points. 2 shelves at different heights all the way around with a nice gradual slope into the deep end which is 18" deep. This is purely a wildlife pond so no fish of any kind.

It was a nightmare to dig, more rocks than soil under our lawn. Planted some aquatic grasses, and my parents let me have some of their grasses the other week and some unknown floating plants. A kind member on another forum sent me a small bag of duck weed which is spreading out nicely. Got lots of elodea in the bottom to oxygenate the water and for things to live in.

Various plants, shrubs and herbs around the edge. 

Only attracting insect life and birds coming to drink at the moment. The water is teaming with insect larvae.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Looks stunning :2thumb:


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Cool, it'll be really nice when the plants have grown :2thumb: well done for doing your bit for wildlife


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks, I'll update this thread when things start growing and hopefully when some amphibians move in.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks great!!


----------



## nickcradd067 (Jan 27, 2010)

Have you got any filtration?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Looks good so far and the plants will soon be growing which will make it look less 'new'.

A UV light filter box would help because the water will be green in no time, but that shouldn't stop amphibs appearing.

We found out when we dug our pond (which does have fish in) that our garden was the cement mixer station for the whole estate, so once we dug a foot down below the top soil we found whole bricks and loadsa cement rubble - it was an absolute nightmare to dig cos it's about 2.5 feet deep.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Not using any filtration, no. This is a wildlife pond so all natural.

Came out today, glanced in and found a new resident looking back at me.


----------

